# HVLP sprayer...Earlex 5000 or Rockler?



## marchboom (Apr 24, 2008)

I'm looking for an HVLP sprayer to apply paint to cabinets for a walk-in closet that I'll be building. Rockler has their sprayer that has many 5 star reviews. But then there is the Earlex 5000 unit that is pretty good, from what I've heard. The Earlex unit is 3-4 times the price though. 

Does anyone have any experience with either of these units and would it be worth the money to get the Earlex?

Thanks.


----------



## edp (May 25, 2007)

*I used the Rockler*

unit for several years spraying polyurethane straight from the can. It performed well enough for my needs at the time. For the price, I think it is unbeatable but that may be due to my limited exposure to this type of equipment. Due to my careless cleaning, I frequently glued the cup and gun together requiring massive axial torque to disengage them. The last time that happened was indeed the last time. I went right to a conversion HVLP gun connected to a 2 gallon pressure pot and haven't looked back once. Having said all that, let me say again, go confidently with the Rockler unit.

Ed


----------



## jlc791 (Aug 5, 2008)

edp,

How have you found your new system - the HVLP gun and pressure pot - to work? What finishes and paints have you used with it?

I'm considering purchasing such a system, primarily for latex paint applications but have been finding mixed reviews and conflicting advice out there.

Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## marchboom (Apr 24, 2008)

I decided to get the Earlex sprayer. I just thought that it would be better to get a better built unit. Due to other things taking up my time I haven't had time to use it, but it looks very well built. Metal vs. plastic.


----------



## joesdad (Nov 1, 2007)

I've been using a conversion gun with the pressure pot for the last few weeks to spray massive amounts of lacquer and I have to say the whole system is pretty much idiot proof. And yes folks...I've been called an idiot by myself many times. The part I like most is the no need to clean those tiny pots attached to the gun. I just clean the tip of the gun every night and hang it up till the next time.


----------



## smitty1967 (Feb 24, 2008)

OK, here's a question for you guys spraying finishes.....

On a large project I have coming up, I'm planning on spraying polyurethane. With what do you clean your tips between coats? 

Should I use mineral spirits or acetone? I've heard that acetone is too harsh, but is mineral spirits enough to thoroughly clean the gun and tips to let it sit long enough between coats of polyurethane? That is, in my sometimes humid climate, a coat sometimes takes a day before I can buff with scotchbrite prior to the next coat.

Any help would be appreciated, and I appologize for hijacking the thread, but this seemed like the place to ask....

regards,
smitty


----------



## Geoguy (Feb 22, 2008)

smitty1967 said:


> OK, here's a question for you guys spraying finishes.....
> 
> On a large project I have coming up, I'm planning on spraying polyurethane. With what do you clean your tips between coats?
> 
> ...


Hey, smitty, I ocassionally use a HVLP air sprayer to apply poly and mineral spirits works fine to clean up (although, I must add that I always take the top part of the gun apart and thouroughly clean the inner parts after each use). Actually, I didn't know acetone would cut poly - good to know.


----------



## smitty1967 (Feb 24, 2008)

alright, Geo, thanks for the note....I think I have myself talked into it....

In my experience, acetone works on _everything._ I used it to de-wax before laying down a MossyOak Camo design that was printed on 3M ControlTac paper. I was putting it on the rocker panels of a Chev. truck I had a few years back. That was the day I learned that it also softened the adhesive that GM uses to adhere the vinyl door edge gaurds to the body panels. So, a couple weeks later, I used more acetone to loosen the rest of the door edge panels. That was the day I learned acetone eats through clearcoat and paint if you rub too hard. So, a couple weeks later, I painted my first body panels. That was the day I learned acetone also cleans HVLP sprayers quite well. 

You get the idea.....
smitty


----------



## Geoguy (Feb 22, 2008)

Back in 1980, I had a summer job working at a manufacturing plant that made fiberglass reinforced plastic tanks. Acetone was used to cut/clean the fiberglass resin and other products used in laminating the tanks. That was back before health & safety was a big concern in the manufacturing world and we practically bathed in acetone every day to wash resin off hands, arms, boots, or any other exposed areas. It's a great solvent - I've just never tried it on anything else. Judging from you're experience, I think I'll just stay away from it.:laughing:


----------

